# I'm at my wits end!



## cheeka (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been married to for 3 years and have a baby boy. I don't think we have ever had it good. The first month my hubbie withdrew from me and it got worse he then talked about divorce and had affair. He was so devastated and showed so much remorse its like he realized that he did love me and wanted this to work. I had a hard time getting over it so I joined the service to get a way for a while (8 months). He thinks i cheated on him while i was gone and filled for separation while i was gone and told me to not come home. Regardless I came home shortly after that and have been home now for 6 months and fighting to fix our relationship but he just doesn't seem to care. I can't do anything right he doesn't want to have sex. He goes to work comes home and plays video games till bed time. I'm still trying to show love and work out our problems but he won't talk. I believe its time to move on. Its going to be a huge fight over who gets our son, i am afraid that he will accuse me of kid napping if i leave with my son but I am not leaving with out him. what to do?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Stay put and file to have him move out. Don't stay just because you fear losing your son. If you cannot bear to leave and live with the possibility then you need to make the commitment, steel your heart and soul for the next 18 years and stay for the long haul. 

But remember: you could get pregnant again and the time would be longer. 

He cheated within a month of marriage = loser. He does not sound to me as if he is interested in raising a son, either. He will just do the "He's my property thing...".


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

It sounds like he was never committed to marriage or fatherhood. Why isn't he helping with the housework or your child? Playing videos all night? Sounds very immature.


----------

